# ITrader?



## Leec (Mar 16, 2010)

What's happened to iTrader points? Are they coming back? I had a good score on here. I'd hate to lose it.


----------



## loktide (Mar 16, 2010)

i also noticed that the iTrader rating below the avatar was removed.

it is still accessible through the profile, though:

Sevenstring.org - iTrader - Leec


----------



## Leec (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, mate. I thought, "oh noes!". Phew. It'd be good to see it back in the marketplace section, though.


----------



## Adversor (Apr 5, 2010)

Leec said:


> Thanks, mate. I thought, "oh noes!". Phew. It'd be good to see it back in the marketplace section, though.



+1


----------



## TMM (Apr 5, 2010)

Same here... I was trying hard to get to the top of the list. Glad to see it's not actually gone


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 8, 2010)

But where is the overall ratings page, where we can see who went up and down and such?


----------



## Origin (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd like to know too, dudes I buy things off are saying they'll bump my iTrader up and just not doing it, which I assume is because they can't even find the button anymore. 

EDIT: Thanks dj, didn't know that, forget my malcontentedness.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 9, 2010)

Your profile has a link to your iTrader. Give them that link. As of now as noted by the various threads Alex is still working on updating the site.


----------

